# Hello From Melbourne Australia



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, excited to be here!

I'm Bec from Bec's BeeHive, quite experienced with beekeeping but only just starting to connect with fellow beekeepers on online forums and blogs, a much wider community than I thought it was!


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

G'day! Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source, glad to have you join us.


----------



## edmondo (Nov 8, 2016)

G'day Bec, i'm Sydney and i'm new beekeeper. How many hives do you have ?

I just started with 2 and getting another 2 next week. i'm learning so much and i just love how the more experinced beekeepers are willing to help new guys like me. Wonderful community .. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

edmondo said:


> G'day Bec, i'm Sydney and i'm new beekeeper. How many hives do you have ?
> 
> I just started with 2 and getting another 2 next week. i'm learning so much and i just love how the more experinced beekeepers are willing to help new guys like me. Wonderful community .. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks! I have half a dozem right now. And I love the online community too which I have only just discovered recently!


----------

